# what's better for SA - DLPA or tyrosine?



## csrpj (Feb 24, 2010)

or SAMe? or something else?


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

L-Tyrosine may make you feel jittery if you have autoinume thyroid disorder (which I have) or exhausted adrenals. The same applies to DLPA but to a lower extent. 

SAM-e is an effective mood boster with a lot of research to back it up. It's the more expensive of the three, but there is a cheaper alternative called TMG (TriMethylGlycine) which works in a similar way. 

You might want to consider low doses of 5-HTP plus Taurine or PharmaGABA. 5-HTP reduces the fear, but makes you feel a bit "zombie" after a while. Taurine and PharmaGABA deal with GABA and are not sedative unlike benzos. I still remember a double dose of PharmaGABA ... I sat in a bank looking at people walking down the street with 0% fear. GABAergic drugs seem to work because GABA is a glutamate antagonist, and we seem to have an impaired glutamatergic system.


----------



## dizzy99 (Mar 20, 2010)

I am looking for similar advice. I have both L-Tryptophan and 5-HTP. Which of these would be more effective for anxiety or depression? What dosage would be recommended for starting?

Also, I have been taking 500-1000mg of Tyrosine for approximately one month. I haven't noticed a significant benefit to this supplement.


----------



## riptie (Mar 22, 2010)

robertz is right, tmg is a good supp and its cheap to buy bulk betaine (tmg)

i have to say as far a tryp and 5htp goes, i would take a pass b/c the serotonin precursors didn't do it for me, however, everyone is different so its worth a shot i guess, i would think slowly building the dosage is the best way to go. the thing is htp is that it seems to work for a while and then, ehhh, i dunno, i stopped after a few months. too many sides.


----------

